# KML, Liniensummeberenzung?



## Orbit (17. März 2008)

Hallo,
Bei KML kann man anscheinend nicht unendlich viele Linien laden; fragt mich nicht wieso aber ich muss ziemlich viele linien (schon ab 36000 bricht google den ladevorgang ab) laden.

Weiß wer ob man da was an den optionen rumschalten kann?
Er darf ruhig ne minute laden müssen, aber er sollte es doch anzeigen.
PS: gibts irgendwo im netz nen KML - Forum?
mfg,
Orbit


----------



## zerix (17. März 2008)

Hallo,

erstmal, wenn du nicht weißt, in welchem Forum du posten sollst, poste im Coders Talk oder sonstige Sprachen.
KML basiert zwar auf XML, aber ist auch mit Logik vebunden. HTML wird ja auch nicht hier gepostet. ;-)



			
				Orbit hat gesagt.:
			
		

> gibts irgendwo im netz nen KML - Forum?



Google, dein Freund und Helfer.

MFG

Sascha


----------



## Orbit (17. März 2008)

Super, darauf bin ich auch schon gekommen...

Also da KML auf XML beruht habbich ins xml-Forum gepostet...


----------



## zerix (17. März 2008)

Das wollte ich ja mit dem Vergleich deutlich machen. HTML basiert auch auf XML. Trotzdem wird es da nicht gepostet. Dein Problem hat ja nicht mit XML zu tun, sondern mir der Logik von KML.


2 Minuten suchen bei google.
http://bbs.keyhole.com/ubb/postlist.php/Cat/0/Board/SupportKML

Ist zwar englisch, aber das dürfte ja erstmal egal sein.

MFG

Sascha


----------

